
Personal Sites Are Awesome - dredmorbius
https://personalsit.es
======
k_sze
What counts as "personal" though?

I think it's safe to say that your Facebook profile is definitely not
personal, neither is your Twitter feed.

How about Medium? Or a blog on Blogspot? Geocities (or Neocities) should be
ok, right? How about a WordPress site? Does it have to be on a personal domain
name? Does it have to _look_ different? What if I just use WordPress or a
static site generator with the default theme or one of the most popular
themes?

------
proxygeek
Bonus: Quite a few simple, minimal templates from the links to other personal
websites

------
kaimarmalade
This is really great work. It reminds me of the, "old internet." (rip)

------
zaxquit
Pretty cool idea actually

